# 6 May 22:  "One individual charged with contributing to terrorist activity following an RCMP investigation"



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2022)

More a security than _military_ issue, hence posting this here - usual presumption of innocence until proven guilty according to law in a fair and public hearing by an independent and impartial tribunal - from the RCMP info-machine:


> The Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET) has charged one individual with participating in or contributing to the activity of a terrorist group following an investigation in partnership with the Ontario Provincial Police Provincial Anti-Terrorism Section (OPP PATS) and the Windsor Police Service.
> 
> Between February 12 and May 20, 2021, an individual committed various hate motivated offences in the Windsor area. As a result of the investigation, RCMP INSET was able to determine that the individual filed an online application to join a listed terrorist entity, the Atomwaffen Division (also known as National Socialist Order), and offered his skills and commitment to do things for this listed terrorist entity.
> 
> ...


----------

